# Waveless Box



## Pixels (21 Jan 2010)

Hello UKAPS

I enjoy reading the journals on UKAPS a great deal, so I thought I would share my latest project.

I have decided to give my shrimp a bigger home. I am upgrading from my old (scratched) 18x10x10" to a Wave Box 45 that I picked over Christmas.

I am going from this





To this (leak testing)




My equipment list:
Tank: Wave Box 45
Filter: Eheim 2222
Heater: Hydor inline 200 watt
Light: Two 18 watt Wave Solaris 
Substrate: Oliver Knott Nature soil (Fine/black)
CO2: FE setup

With regards to the Nature Soil, I wasn't sure about this (I know a lot of people like it). I got on perfectly well with tropica capped with sand, but it was Christmas and I bought ten litres anyway! 

The dirt




I would like to get a bit creative with this, but for now I will be transplanting my _Hemianthus callitrichoides_, _Pogostemon helferi_, _Echinodorus tenellus_ and some _Rotala sp.'green'_ from the old set up.

Some plants




I had a go at planting, but things didn't quite work out as planned! I never realised Nature soil was so light and floaty! It really messed up my planting, so I'm afraid no initial picture just yet (it is in far to big a mess).

It is getting near my bed time, so I have reluctantly left my tank of swirling plants as is. I will see what images I can post by the end of the weekend. 

Thanks for looking and critique appreciated.

Pixels


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Jan 2010)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!

Your original tank looks brilliant.  Are you sticking with a similar layout, or something new?  I had problems with ADA aquasoil fine when I first used it, but it settles after a while.  I expect Nature soil is similar   Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## NeilW (22 Jan 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> With regards to the Nature Soil, I wasn't sure about this (I know a lot of people like it). I got on perfectly well with tropica capped with sand, but it was Christmas and I bought ten litres anyway!
> 
> I had a go at planting, but things didn't quite work out as planned! I never realised Nature soil was so light and floaty! It really messed up my planting, so I'm afraid no initial picture just yet (it is in far to big a mess).
> 
> ...



I found that the grains in Nature Soil seem larger then Aquasoil and its more light and floaty as you say.  On the plus side though it doesn't seem to break down as easily as AS so its good in the long run.  Did you plant when the tank was full?  Awesome original tank btw, this looks like it will be a nice change and challenge for you.


----------



## Themuleous (22 Jan 2010)

Quality tank and scape 

Sam


----------



## paul.in.kendal (22 Jan 2010)

Very, very nice, Pixels.  I'm looking forward to some HC growing tips!


----------



## Maurits (23 Jan 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Very, very nice, Pixels.  I'm looking forward to some HC growing tips!



proper light, plenty of Co2 and a little bit of fertilizer will do the job


----------



## paul.in.kendal (24 Jan 2010)

Maurits said:
			
		

> paul.in.kendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure you're right, Maurits, but at the moment it seems to me the real trick is bringing those simple elements together in exactly the right way.  Otherwise it's a bit like saying all you need is some oil paint, a canvas and a mysterious model to produce the Mona Lisa...

Sorry for the hijack, Pixels - keep calm and carry on.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> but at the moment it seems to me the real trick is bringing those simple elements together in exactly the right way.



your thinking too much into it, really. plenty of everything mate.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (24 Jan 2010)

Reminds of that quote about knowing what you do know, and knowing what you don't.  My biggest problem is I don't know what I don't know, so I keep worrying there's more to it than there actually is.  Does that make sense?  Am I losing it completely?  Anyway, I'm doing what you advise and ensuring it gets plenty of everything.  You're a great confidence booster, Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jan 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Reminds of that quote about knowing what you do know, and knowing what you don't. My biggest problem is I don't know what I don't know, so I keep worrying there's more to it than there actually is. Does that make sense?



makes ense mate. 



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Am I losing it completely?



nope! 

i also used to over analyse things...why do i get algae? why is my water cloudy etc etc... i've bought every product availble to make tanks look right! most dont work.

light! if you have plenty, you need plenty of co2! fact. then if the demand is great enough, add plenty of ferts. EI is good for this. seriously, i can run tanks and have done so at arms length, knowing that i can run it algae free. add these 3 components, and you'll be fine. 

the light intensity is where you gauge co2 and ferts from.

pixels, i do apoligies for taking this off track. mate, your tanks is great. great plant health! you've got the bug, so now create till your hearts content!


----------



## Pixels (24 Jan 2010)

Thanks all for the comments. I really enjoyed the 18" tank, I found it a good size to play with. 

PM me if anyone is interested in some HC and Pogostemon as I have lots left. I am happy to send it free of charge, but I would rather only send it to one address. 

I have only just had a chance to get back to this tank as I am in the middle of moving house, so I have been busy setting up my 100 litre Crypt tank in the lounge.

Back to the reason I started the journal.

I decided to take all the plants out and start again. As you will see from the picture it got a bit cloudy! 

Clear as mud




Once the water has cleared I will post a full tank shot.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## Pixels (24 Jan 2010)

Right, a final-ish tank shot. There is definitely something missing. 

I feel I need to play around with branches a bit more. I did try to create a 'V', but I'm not sure if it has worked. I think I will probably play around the branches over the next week, but I would very much like some suggestions. (any photography tips would be good as well!)

Tank _in situ_




Day 1 




Look forward to your comments and critique. 
Pix


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Jan 2010)

the exciting bit is next to come  watching it all grow out is the best bit for me   

Im intrested in some p.helferi, can you pm yet? if not, my email address: ad.andrews93@gmail.com


----------



## Pixels (24 Jan 2010)

Regarding left over plants.

AdAndrews - I have emailed you regarding some P.helferi. 

I will send the rest to chilled84 and then I am all out. 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## NeilW (24 Jan 2010)

Just a suggestion, may want to add some smaller graded gravels in amongst the small stones.  Maybe some moss on the smaller stones too to help tie it in with the moss on the wood?  Love the 'wave' form the main rock makes though   Looks nice and detailed too which is unusual for such a bold rock layout.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (25 Jan 2010)

Ooh, I love that main stone, too - really strong.  

Despite having already planted up, you have asked for suggestions to alter it, so here goes - this is the first time I've critiqued someone's hardscape, so by all mean ignore me totally...

The main group of smaller pebbles are rather separate from the main stone - you could try creeping a few of the smaller ones round the right front of the main stone, to integrate the two elements a bit.

The main stone itself is ace, but the eye is drawn to top dead centre by it, despite the base being well off to the left.  So I wonder if you might try it further over to the right, so the base is central but the sloping left hand side of the rock leads your eye down and across the tank, into a grouping of the lighter pebbles.  

You seem least happy with the woodwork.  The larger pieces seem to be fighting the strong main stone, while the angles of the two smaller righthand pieces don't complement the angle of the overhanging main stone.  I'd try cranking them over further, so they're even more horizontal than that overhang.

Of course, it's so easy to make comment on a two-dimensional image, when you don't have to wrestle with three-dimensional hardscape - whatever you do, it's looking great already, and will only get better as it ages.


----------



## Pixels (26 Jan 2010)

Hello all, 

I really appreciate all the feedback. I am going to have a play tomorrow, I don't mind tinkering now before anything really gets going.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Maybe some moss on the smaller stones too to help tie it in with the moss on the wood?


NeilW - Yes, I might just do that. But I will need to wait for more moss to grow before hand. I might look at getting some different mosses, I have been considering some Flame moss. 



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> ...but the eye is drawn to top dead centre by it, despite the base being well off to the left. So I wonder if you might try it further over to the right, so the base is central but the sloping left hand side of the rock leads your eye down and across the tank, into a grouping of the lighter pebbles.


paul.in.kendal - It does draw you to the centre doesn't it! I think I may move it. I really should have done all of this before I put water in! With regards to the wood, I think I will have to wait and see if I can bring my self to move the main stone and go from there. 

I will try and post more pictures tomorrow.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## Pixels (26 Jan 2010)

I moved the rock! Tempted to rotate on the spot ever so slightly, but I will sleep on it and see how I feel about it tomorrow.

The wood can be moved around easy enough, so I might move that a bit more, but then I might be moving it forever! 

Day 1 - Take two




Plants in the tank at the moment are:
_Hemianthus callitrichoides
Pogostemon helferi
Echinodorus tenellus
Rotala sp.'green'
Nymphaea stellata_
Some random crypts that I took out of my Crypt tank

Critique welcomed as well as any plant suggestions anyone might have. 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## NeilW (27 Jan 2010)

I like this layout a lot better, the big piece of wood looks great where it is looks like some gnarly root.  Try the stone rotated still as you say, may be the final touch!   You given up on the smaller rounded stones around the base of it now?

It's a shame your already planted up, if it was me I would have tried to slope the substrate at the back to add a bit more depth.  This may be solved though when the background plants grow taller creating a similar illusion so its probs no worries.  I still like the strong graphic shape of the main stone though.  

How you finding the Nature Soil now BTW?


----------



## Pixels (28 Jan 2010)

> I like this layout a lot better, the big piece of wood looks great where it is looks like some gnarly root.


Thanks NeilW! I still may tinker a little bit more. I think next time I will take my time, but I had to get this tank set up quickly as I had just moved in. There is always the next scape! 

I decided to lose the pebbles, but I might add a bit more of the type of rock that is already in the tank. 

I am getting a bit more used to the NS now, I was a bit of a shock as I have only used sand/Tropica and Eco-Complete before.


----------



## Pixels (29 Jan 2010)

Regarding left over plants. 

Sorry for the delay, but the plants are in the post to both AdAndrews and chilled84.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## AdAndrews (1 Feb 2010)

recieved the plants today, many thanks


----------



## Pixels (1 Feb 2010)

No problem, I hope you enjoy them. 

Out of interest what kind of state did they arrive in? 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## CeeJay (1 Feb 2010)

Hi pixels

I like the Day 1 - Take two shot very much


----------



## AdAndrews (2 Feb 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> Out of interest what kind of state did they arrive in?
> 
> Cheers
> Pix



most of them were pretty good, some were crushed and some were really soft, so they must have started to go bad, but becuase you gave me loads anyway, that didnt matter 

its funny, i dont think ive ever been called a "Dr" before


----------



## chilled84 (2 Feb 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> No problem, I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Out of interest what kind of state did they arrive in?
> 
> ...


I am at present trying to revive a tiny amount of the HC, O my god it was stinking when i got it! lol Does anyone else get that from HC when it starts to go bad! ????         

The pogostimon was no more, dead on arival, I am still very gratefall mate. Maybe next time if you send for postage use a box, If not like me and Andrew, Just keep sending like you did. Cheers again mate!


----------



## Pixels (2 Feb 2010)

*UPS - Unsuitable Plant Service*

Oh dear! 

I guess that was why I wasn't prepared to charge, you were both my guinea pigs! I put it through the work post system (hence the interesting names and addresses), which made the whole process free, but probably not very quick. 

I will make sure I use a box next time and I will use a quicker delivery method. 

I hope you both manage to salvage soemthing from it all.

*The tank*

Now that I am moved in, I have started to put some serious considertation into what plants I would like in this tank and not just use what I already had. 

I am thinking of going for a carpet of _Utricularia graminifoliaâ€Ž_, I appreciate that this is a more difficult plant to grow, but I feel a challenge is always good. I have seen that some people put glass over it to help it root and it still be able to receive light. Any pointers or advice on this plant would be greatly appreciated.

The UG might be only plant on the ground and use moss on sticks for height and general interest off the ground.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## Pixels (13 Feb 2010)

An update, very little has changed. 

Added some _Staurogyne sp_. and _Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'_ today. 

Want the _Staurogyne_ to form a low carpet, but I want to give it a chance to establish before I go cutting it back. 

I have some moss on order, flame moss and weeping moss. I plan to tie the flame moss to the larger branch on the right and the weeping moss to the low left branch . Will look to get some _Fissidens fontanus_ if the moss I have already ordered arrives in good condition. 

Day 20




I am contemplating taking some _Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae_ from my other tank and plant middle back - To tall?

Added some Ferka K today, will dose lightly for a week and then start dosing TPN+. 

I welcome all advise and suggestions. 

Thanks for looking 
Pix


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2010)

Really Like the use of Rock and Wood in this scape


----------



## Pixels (14 Feb 2010)

> Really Like the use of Rock and Wood in this scape


Thanks Gill, hopefully I will have some plants to match!


----------



## mlgt (24 Feb 2010)

Looking forward to seeing more moss go in the tank


----------



## jonnyjr (25 Feb 2010)

Looking great so far, can only get better


----------



## Pixels (1 Mar 2010)

A quick update.

Special thanks to Rik (mlgt) for the moss   

Not so special thanks to Rik for making me think constantly about getting Discus. The girlfriend was not impressed with me measuring under the sink, to see if I could fit a HMA filter in! 

The picture would be greatly improved if I had cleaned the glass! But you get the idea.

Day 36




Comment and criticism welcomed. 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## mlgt (14 Mar 2010)

So did you get any discus in the end 

Hows the mosses going?


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2010)

I hope the Discus are not for this tank  
Tank is looking great


----------



## Pixels (14 Mar 2010)

Hello Rik

Hope the filter is working out ok for you. 

The mosses are going well. I will post an update tonight. 

Regarding the discus, I am on the verge of ordering a 36x24x18" tank from Aquariums Ltd. I am putting together a list of ideas. When I order I might start a planning journal?

Not sure if it will contain Discus yet, but I have been measuring the space under the sink for a potential HMA filter. I would definitely go for Stendker Discus or something else that would be able to tolerate the hard water we have here. 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## mlgt (14 Mar 2010)

German discus are hardy and will enjoy it better. Thats a nice sized tank you got in mind 

If you get discus go RO  Its much better than HMA Filter.

Im probably getting a 4-5ft tank later in the year or early next year built into my living room.

Ive already put aside a 125l tank for breeding once they pair up


----------



## Pixels (14 Mar 2010)

A quick update.

I will sit down one evening and try and take some better pictures. 

The moss has some dead bits from where I took the wood out and dosed some staghorn with Excel - might have over done it! 

Five Ember Tetras have moved in today, I will add another five or six if I can catch them! 

HC is beginning to carpet nicely. I'm dosing 1ml of TPN+, I might up this to 2ml and see how I get on. 

Day 49




*Discus*


> German discus are hardy and will enjoy it better. Thats a nice sized tank you got in mind


I'm am trying to talk myself out of Discus, every time I talk to you I think it is a good idea again! 

Thanks for looking 
Pix


----------



## hydrophyte (15 Mar 2010)

Nice work Pixels!


----------



## mlgt (15 Mar 2010)

Haha, The tank is looking lovely. Ive just got myself a second hand 60l tank to place the shrimps in as I think the 20l nano is now overrun with cherries and CRS. 
Therefore makes it easier for me to manage the water parameters with a bigger tank rather than a delicate small tank.

I will try my hand on DIY co2 set up and investing in some nice pieces of wood and some moss that will be donated by a few friendly members such as LondonDragon and A1matt.

I think I will go with a twig type layout with the brances coming out of the water.

Will do a journal next month


----------



## Pixels (17 Mar 2010)

Rik - Another tank, sounds like you have as many tanks as I would like! I look forward to seeing the journal. 

Still suffering from a bit of staghorn algae, but I the worst of it seems to be over. 

My _Clithon corona_ is a bit lazy in this tank. I have another in a 100 litre tank in the lounge and I am convinced it keeps it a lot cleaner! Very tempted to swap them round! 

I have also transfered 9 Ember Tetras from my 100 litre. It should be 12, but I cannot catch the last three  
Not sure if I like having fish in here now, I was used to there only being shrimp and a snail. 

Thinking of adding some _Hydrocotyle verticillata_ and _Juncus repens_ and see how they look. I don't appear to be very good at growing moss. I think I will give a good trim soon and hope that this improves things?

*Some pictures*

Full tank - will cover up the zip ties with moss eventually




Startled Ember Tetras (I just turned the light on)



One shrimp - you can see where the moss died off from a concentrated dose of excel  



Two shrimp




Comments and critique encouraged.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## mlgt (18 Mar 2010)

I like the photography and the way the algae has made the slates green.

Switch it over to the bigger tank 

More things to play with.... go on.... and the discus... *coughs*


----------



## Pixels (11 Apr 2010)

Hello mlgt, I think the Discus idea has died (for now). 

My tank plans have been reduced, I have been soaking 42 litres of Akadama in anticipation and everything! 

Here is an update on my 45 litre(ish) tank.

I still have a bit of a staghorn problem, I had this under control until I went away for eight days. The fact that it came back so readily makes me think something is not right. I assume it is my CO2? 

Any way a couple of things have changed from my last post. I have added some _Juncus repens_ and _Hydrocotyle verticillata_. 

I have also added a _Neritina natalensis sp. "Tracked"_, brought the number of _Otocinclus_ up to seven and returned the 12 _Hyphessobrycon amandae_ (Ember Tetra) to their original tank. 

Day 77




A bit of an angle shot! 




Thanks for looking
Pix


----------



## Pixels (17 May 2010)

It has been a while since I last updated, so I took a quick picture when I got home from work.

I moved the moss, it now lives in my riparium and seems to be doing much better. 

Thanks to jueloo for the _Blyxa japonica_ that has taken its place. 

CRS are breeding which I am pleased with, my first shrimp babies   

Day 113




I will try and get my tripod out and work on some better pictures soon. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## mlgt (18 May 2010)

Well done. Im still awaiting my CRS to get jiggy over in my 60l tank


----------



## Pixels (18 May 2010)

I was pretty excited to spot the  miniture CRS. I'm not sure if it this any bearing, but I was away for a week so no TPN+ was added? Still never had any Cheery shrimp breed though   

Anyway, better pics to follow. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> I was pretty excited to spot the  miniture CRS. I'm not sure if it this any bearing, but I was away for a week so no TPN+ was added? Still never had any Cheery shrimp breed though


Check inside the external filter


----------



## TBRO (18 May 2010)

It does look like prime shrimp make-out spot with that nice carpet for the babies to hide in. I've never found that TPN or not seems to disturb them but doing large water changes often seems to result in spawnings? 

Paulo is right be careful whenever you clean the external as colonies can live quite happily in the filter, my record is 24 Cherries in my external. T


----------



## Pixels (18 May 2010)

I hope not many made it into the filter as I have a sponge over my inlet. But I will make sure I am extra careful when I next clean the filter. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## ghostsword (18 May 2010)

TBRO said:
			
		

> It does look like prime shrimp make-out spot with that nice carpet for the babies to hide in. I've never found that TPN or not seems to disturb them but doing large water changes often seems to result in spawnings?
> 
> Paulo is right be careful whenever you clean the external as colonies can live quite happily in the filter, my record is 24 Cherries in my external. T



All sorts can live on a external filter, I have even found baby cory's on it.


----------



## Pixels (5 Jul 2010)

After 159 days I decided to call it quits on this scape. It never managed to recover from the algae issues that developed while I was on holiday, the end of which then coincided with setting up a 180 litre Crypt tank in the lounge. 

So with a rescape in mind I decided to order something shiny! Thanks TGM   

My first piece of glassware in its box (that's not from ebay)




One more pic... I never got all the hype over glassware, but I am starting to understand it a bit now! 




So here is the new look tank - might lower the height of the substrate at the front before everything starts growing! 




Kept the planting simple, just _Eleocharis parvula_, _staurogyne_ sp. and _blyxa japonica_.

The black pump is a Hydor Pico 200 with the suction part of the UP CO2 Atomizer. Although it makes my glass ware a bit of a waste of time, it will do until I can increase my flow with a bigger filter to replace my Eheim 2222... thinking of a JBL e900, after being very impressed with my e1500. 

Comments and critique encouraged. 
Paul


----------



## mlgt (5 Jul 2010)

Looking good bud. e1500 is the way to go. I kinda wish I bought a few more now with the price hike


----------



## flygja (6 Jul 2010)

Nice Iwagumi. I'm kinda worried about the filter tubing pulling on the glassware like that. Although these glassware are pretty good quality, it doesn't hurt to be safe. I'd move the tank over to the left so the tubing doesn't pull on the glassware.


----------



## Pixels (6 Jul 2010)

> Looking good bud. e1500 is the way to go. I kinda wish I bought a few more now with the price hike


I bought mine after the hike, I managed to find one for Â£120. But not the Â£80-90 they used to be  



> I'm kinda worried about the filter tubing pulling on the glassware like that


You have me worried, I have gone back and inspected. The pipe/tube has a lot of slack so I think it will be ok... I guess I will get no sympathy if they break! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## mlgt (6 Jul 2010)

I bought mine for Â£70 last year. Now Im going to upgrade to a 400l tank so I should have bought a few more hehe.

I should put a journal up 

How are the moss?


----------



## Pixels (12 Jul 2010)

It was a bit of a price hike! I couldn't believe the filter had gone up so much when I went to buy one. 

The moss is growing slow and steady in my nano riparium. 

400 litre tank, now that sounds good. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Paulus (13 Jul 2010)

looking great   

maybe you can make something for the pipes like they did in the ada gallery. small tube on the lilypipes, 90 Â° pvc pipe or the connections from eheim, etc just a suggestion


----------



## Pixels (21 Jul 2010)

Hi Paulus

I already have some black 90Â° corners that I have used in the past. But my filter is underpowered as it is, so I am reluctant to do anything to reduce flow, which I felt it did when I used them before. 

Thanks for the idea though. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Pixels (18 Oct 2010)

A long overdue update. 

The tank has had it ups and downs, a major down being after asking our lodger to dose while I was away, I came back to the most ridiculous amount of algae. Any way most of that seems to be behind me now. 

Tank still needs a lot of growing in. Some one please suggest another plant! 

I couldn't resist adding a few trinkets! 

Nano drop checker




DC in tank




ADA thermometer 




Full tank shot 




Full tank, er from a bit further away




_Clithon diadema_




Cheers
Paul


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2010)

Looking really good!

Som great photos there, i have the nano drop checker ideal for the nano but a bugger to fill  

Andyh


----------



## Pixels (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: Fishless Box*

Thanks andy - the drop checker is pretty sweet. I think my favourite purchase so far. 

Might add some fish to this tank one day! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Arana (22 Oct 2010)

Wow great job and great photos too


----------



## Themuleous (22 Oct 2010)

I dont think it needs any other plants, just needs time to fill in that's all 

Sam


----------



## Pixels (22 Oct 2010)

> Wow great job and great photos too


Thanks Arana - I have been taking note of the settings used by the more talented picture takers on this forum. For me they are a huge improvement.



> I dont think it needs any other plants, just needs time to fill in that's all


The vali at the back is a very new addition, I'm just not sure it will work out? I need some patience! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Pixels (27 Feb 2011)

Been a while! So a quick update. 

Well the original tank kind of got run down while I concentrated on my 180 litre. I am not sure what I want to do in terms of livestock, been thinking about _Badis badis_, but that will be a while of yet.

The tank before it was taken down, no CO2, no liquid carbon and dirty lily pipes! 





I also decided to try and build a stand - it didn't go quite to plan. I used 12mm MDF and wood uprights for extra support. The choice of uprights meant that I couldn't use hidden hinges. I got the wood cut at B&Q when I bought the MDF, unfortunately I got measurements wrong (doh). But overall I find acceptable for a first go.



















Been thinking about the things I have wanted to improve in terms of aquascape, the thing I have always felt I missed was not enough slope! 

Empty tank on the stand, _in situ_




Here you can clearly see the manifestation of my inability to measure




My proposed new layout




I also picked up some _Utricularia graminifolia_ from Aquajardin today and I am going to have a go at a dry start. I only picked up one pot to see how things go...

Finally, apologies all pictures were taken on my phone, but I will dig out the proper camera and post some pictures of my attempt at a dry start.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Tom (27 Feb 2011)

Hardscape looks very promising to me!! Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## mlgt (27 Feb 2011)

Looking forward to the update Paul


----------



## Pixels (28 Feb 2011)

Thanks Tom and Rik - I figure with a dry start I also have some time to tinker with hardscape a bit, especially towards the back as I have yet to plant there. If the UG takes, then I will add more and it will probably be my only plant species. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Pixels (13 Mar 2011)

*Re: Waveless Box - dry start*

Hello all 

Thought I would post a quick update on my new DSM project, not a huge amount to report except that the UG is still alive, but it hasn't exactly taken off either. I do however seem to be doing well at growing cyanobacteria! Well I think it's cyanobacteria?

It is very low maintenance at the moment, which is good. I just spray every morning before work - job done! 





What I think is cyanobacteria? 




From the front - it hasn't really grown much, but then it's not dead either...




Thanks for looking 
Paul


----------

